# oil in fmic???



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

does any one know why i have oil in my fmic and in piping??? where is it coming from? any help would be great thanks.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

What oil line are you running? A stock DET line or another one. If you've made your own line then you need an oil restrictor.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Or your turbo's seal could be crapping itself! Or even worse, you've cracked a ring-land or a few. I would do a leak down test to be safe.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

are you running your breather valve through a catch can? some of the oil might be attributable to blow by.
-dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

dave_f said:


> *are you running your breather valve through a catch can? some of the oil might be attributable to blow by.
> -dave *


if i think i know what u are talking about the breather is running to my intake pipe.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Well since you didn't answer my question I'll tell you what happens when you run an aftermarket oil supply without the restrictor. Basically it pus too much pressure on the seals and will eventually blow out the seal. Oil in your piping is a sign of too much oil pressure to the turbo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

SE-RtinMI said:


> *Well since you didn't answer my question I'll tell you what happens when you run an aftermarket oil supply without the restrictor. Basically it pus too much pressure on the seals and will eventually blow out the seal. Oil in your piping is a sign of too much oil pressure to the turbo. *


yeah i think your right! what is a good oil suppy should i get? any thing else i could do to restrict the pressure? thanks!


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm 97SE-R C2 on this forum. Check out my oil line and other possible setups listed there.
http://sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=325671#post325671


----------

